
Show HN: React Milkshake, a complete ReactJS boilerplate with authentication - jakeprins
https://www.reactmilkshake.com/
======
wolco
Without any code samples there is too much left answered for a 29.00 template.

------
nerform
Can it be used for open source projects?

Also sample project would be nice where one can inspect generated code.

------
mamouri
How about SSR, and how routing is setup?

